
Grand Canyon tourists exposed for years to radiation in museum building - SirLJ
https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/arizona/2019/02/18/grand-canyon-tourists-exposed-radiation-safety-manager-says/2876435002/
======
Pharmakon
On one hand this is criminal, stupid, and potentially dangerous behavior. If
someone were directly exposed in such a way that they inhaled or swallowed
some of the material their exposure could be very damaging. On the other hand
this article uses a lot of comparisons between allowed safe exposure and this
exposure, without an absolute metric to work with. From the picture with the
estimated doses you’d get, were not talking about anything visitors should be
concerned about.

If you were in direct contact with the contents of a bucket for an hour your
total dose would be 8.2mSv. A more realistic hour in contact with the exterior
of one of the buckets yields 2.8mSv. At five feet away from a bucket you’d
get... nothing st all. For a visitor, this is not a problem although it’s also
not ideal. You’re getting the equivalent of a full-body CT scan in the former
case, but I somehow doubt anyone opened these buckets up and hugged the
contents for an hour.

For reference 50mSv is the _yearly_ acceptable exposure for nuclear plant
workers, and someone working at this museum could have easily exceeded that
_if_ the contents of a bucket were disseminated in some way. In the absence of
the contents being inhaled or eaten though, this isn’t a health risk. Stupid
though... really stupid.

~~~
iceninenines
Before you get on your high horse, you should realize that this is unlikely to
be a real emergency. Uranium ore is around an order of magnitude more
radioactive than bananas. These officials appear to be overreacting and you
seem to be going along with it without evidence. Chemical hazards are much
more of a concern if it's not encased in a sealed exhibit. That to me is
"really stupid."

~~~
Pharmakon
I don’t think you actually read what I wrote, because you’re more or less just
repeating my point while telling me to “get off my high horse.” I’d suggest
responding to what people actually said, especially if you’re going to be rude
to make your “point.”

For your reference:

 _From the picture with the estimated doses you’d get, were not talking about
anything visitors should be concerned about... In the absence of the contents
being inhaled or eaten though, this isn’t a health risk. Stupid though...
really stupid._

------
nate_meurer
I'm confused. If the stuff in the buckets really was just uranium ore, even if
it was really rich, then the only significant radiation was alpha, which would
be completely undetectable (and not hazardous) outside the buckets. Am I
missing something?

~~~
wahern
Uranium decays to radium which decays to radon, a gas. The real danger to
uranium ore is inhaling radon. Also, the staff should be much more concerned
than any tourist. The tourist angle seems sensationalistic, and a lost
opportunity for informing the public about the dangers of radon.

unitednuclear.com sells uranium ore in addition to more exciting radioactive
elements, and they have (had?) a page somewhere describing the need for good
ventilation anywhere you store more than a small sample of ore.

EDIT: Maybe I was thinking of the product page for their radon gas detector,
[http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&pr...](http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=523)

    
    
      We purchased one of these detectors for ourselves and put in
      in the room where we stored our Uranium ore samples. The
      device indicated over 100 pCi/L ! For reference, the average
      indoor reading is 2pCi/L... at a reading of 100 pCi/L,
      immediate evacuation is called for.
    
      ...
    
      Since we do sell Uranium ore samples, it's important that we
      stress a point. Collecting and storing a few Uranium ore
      samples is not going to create dangerous levels of Radon gas
      in your home. However, if you are and avid collector, and
      you have several pounds of Uranium ore in your home, you'd
      should consider buying one.

~~~
nate_meurer
Interesting, thank you. I didn't know radon was created that quickly.

The article mentions that the ore was discovered by chance by a young man with
a geiger counter. Maybe it was the actually the radon he detected?

~~~
wahern
The decay chain to radon is slow, but the ore itself already has plenty of the
intermediate products, including significant amounts of the immediate
precursor radium, as its been sitting around for billions of years. AFAIU most
of the measurable radiation from uranium ore comes from radium decay, so, yes,
I assume what he was detecting was the decay chain starting from radium to
radon.

The half-life of radon is very short (a few days), but that's part of what
makes it so dangerous, along with being a gas and the fact that radon decay is
itself highly energetic regardless of the half-life.

You can see the decay chain here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uranium-238#Radium_series_(or_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uranium-238#Radium_series_\(or_uranium_series\))
The whole radon decay chain (radon->polonium->lead) happens quickly and is the
most energetic part of the uranium decay chain. And because you can easily
inhale radon, it can all occur inside your lungs where even alpha particles
(especially alpha particles, actually) can damage cells. Basically, a lot of
energy released in a very short amount of time within unprotected tissue. So
while uranium ore may emit only a tiny amount of radon, radon itself is nasty
enough that you can inadvertently go from harmless to potentially harmful by
storing more than a handful of uranium ore in a confined space.

I'm not doing the actual science justice and perhaps mincing terminology (not
my field), but that decay table should speak for itself.

------
sfopdxnonstop
If uranium ore is only 10x as radioactive as bananas, then could you make
bombs from 10x the fruit? Seems easier than mining.

~~~
pvaldes
Even better, If you can turn potasium into uranium you will be rich (or
killed, or both), but this is bananas.

